# Jon, your pre-owned vehicles are all over the place



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi Jon,

You previously told me to go to the BMW website to search for BMW CPOs. But a quick search also showed that the cutter's website also shows other pre-owned vehicles. I guess they are in the other Cutter dealerships, right?

Saw this one: http://www.cuttermotors.com/preowned/pre.php?id=48

But I bet it is wayyyy over my budget.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DaveN323i said:


> *Hi Jon,
> 
> You previously told me to go to the BMW website to search for BMW CPOs. But a quick search also showed that the cutter's website also shows other pre-owned vehicles. I guess they are in the other Cutter dealerships, right?
> 
> ...


We just sold that one Dave.....

That Speed Yellow Twin Turbo used to belong to the
infamous/notorius *Orange Marlin*....

:yikes:

I prefer the one that he's driving now myself!

:thumbup:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jon, your pre-owned vehicles are all over the place*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> We just sold that one Dave.....
> 
> ...


So, he actually exists. :lmao:


----------

